# PTO Snowblowers



## GTMN (Aug 15, 2009)

We are going to buy a snow blower to front mount onto a 95 hp tractor. The question is Pronovost or Zaugg? Anyone with experience? Thanks!


----------



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

I am thinking about one for my new JCB Midi 50hp. My thoughts are that it would be helpful for loading docks and other tight areas. My concern is how a 72" blower would work with a 120' pusher hanging on the front... it won't let me get into those tight areas so now I am dropping the box to blow. Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## pmorrissette (Sep 15, 2008)

Well; here in Quebec where we get a lot of snow, a lot of guys use tractor mounted blower (front or rear), nobody runs Zaugg...

All I ever see are Pronovost or Normand 90% of the time. They are bulletproof.

Municipalities or guys that need to move huge quantities of snow will have enormous rotary blowers (Contant) powered by a dedicated 6 cyl diesel engine (400hp) mounted on very large loaders...they are thrilling to watch ! Contant also makes large spool type blowers with dedicated diesel engines (200hp ~ 300hp) for mounting on loaders...they are pretty cool too !











EdNewman: when using the blower, most operators around here lift the front bucket pretty high to see underneath and so it won't swing into anything when they are moving around in reverse...I can't imagine lifting a pushbox that high and trying to keep an eye on it all the time while you are blowing...Many around here who do large lots have one or more dedicated pushers for a dedicated blower...the pusher bring the snow to the blower for loading a truck or blowing into an open space away from the lot...smoetimes the dedicated blower will be working only a day or two after the pushing after a storm.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

GTMN;1135149 said:


> We are going to buy a snow blower to front mount onto a 95 hp tractor. The question is Pronovost or Zaugg? Anyone with experience? Thanks!


Pronovost is the way to go, solid as a rock. Now, why front mount?


----------



## GTMN (Aug 15, 2009)

What do Canadian contractors have against Zaugg or do the Canadian snow blowers perform thus not opening the market for a competitor. I do like the look and build of the pronovost units but the zaugg seems to compete without a problem. I was just curious if anyone had a hit on either product... We are going to front mount because we are going to have a universal mount on the front of this tractor to hookup to a few different types of attachments.


----------



## dowd0027 (Nov 20, 2007)

get both. problem solved!


----------



## GTMN (Aug 15, 2009)

$30,000 plus for 1 is enough for me...


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*snow blower purchase*

The comments offered to and about your question are 
explained very well by all.

The "Force Majour" is one of delivery and "cross auger type" with a two stage snow blower.

The issue is whether you want an open ribbon auger or a solid auger with narrow ribbon flighting and a solid tube to direct the snow more aggressively to the impeller for discharge.

The open auger is essentially passive and simply guides everything to the impeller as the carrier moves forward or reverse.

The solid auger ribbon takes a metered amount of snow and conveys it direcly to the impeller from both sides of the housing and the center of the ribbon may or may not have a paddle to 
push it towards the impeller where the open ribbon simply slices and moves the snow fall to center and the volume entering the housing aids in moving it to the impeller housing

Another viable option is the Bielhack Schmidt single stage propeller snow blower that is driven directly from the P.T.O. shaft and has no cross augers.

It is set up for both farm tractors and unimogs as well and can be configured to operate on the front of a tractor using a front PTO hitch system.

Many of these units have been in use for many years and are used by the european farm community and the municipalities involved in snow clearing.

This type of blower has a wide scoop that directs all the snow to the propeller fan and it has a drift breaker/ice breaker which is mounted on the impeller shaft which knocks down the drifts and ice.

This type of propeller fan snowcaster is well suited snow drifts, frozen snow banks and broken ice that must be disposed of.

As long a you have traction and mass it will move snow and ice easily, These units are also available in the United States for purchase.

If you would like to get in contact with the distributor in your area I will gladly provide you with the contact information off the board, if you would like to send me a private message as I am not financially involved with the manufacturer or the distribution network.


----------



## paper65 (Sep 27, 2009)

Never see a Zaugg in action, but like pmmorissette said Pronovost or Normand blower lead the market hands down here in Quebec. These 2 company are also well know for there large variety of agri equip. 
We receive at least 300 cm of snow per saison so ingeneers have what it need to make severes expertises on there products. 
They both offers a large line of products and we don't actually know whats are your needs. Commercial or industrial use??? single or dual augers??? how many blades you want.
We actually ran 3 pronovost (92,92,86pxpl) and 2 Normand (92,92)blowers in our fleet and to be honest with you I ran a Pronovost but prefer the Normand cause they are frame more heavily.


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*P.T.O. snow blowers*

Here are a few more pictures of PTO operated snowblowers,

Hitching is non issue as the Unimogs are designed for front and

rear three point hitch use for agricultural implements..

The last picture is limited slip PTO clutch-unsure if you own one

but its a must to protect your snow blower and you will need a

EuroCardan PTO shaft.


----------

